# Couple Bocote Pots



## TMAC (Feb 18, 2016)

Here are two pots from some Bocote blanks I got from @erik s. Both are slate with matching Bocote striker heads. I've got to get some more of this stuff. Sure makes a nice call.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks great! I've heard that Bocote can be hard to work with -- how was your experience? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2016)

Woooo!!! Those are really sweet looking!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice.Bocote is one of my most favorite woods to work with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 18, 2016)

Some good lookin calls as always Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 18, 2016)

Chuck Bocote turns like s dream. One of my favorites and makes a great sounding call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

